# Hot Flashes



## elizabeth24 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hot flashes -- I see this diagnosis a lot -- but there is not diagnosis code that i can find. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## jmcpolin (Mar 6, 2012)

is the patient menopausal?


----------



## jmwallen (Mar 6, 2012)

go to Flushing in the ICD-9 book. Do not use Hot Flash in menopause unless the doctor documents it. If not,use the 700 code only.  Hope this helps


----------



## monimrtin (Mar 6, 2012)

when i researched this question in the past i was given 780.8. does anyone agree or disagree with it?


----------



## elizabeth24 (Mar 6, 2012)

It does not specify if the patient is menopausal.

Thanks!


----------



## jmcpolin (Mar 6, 2012)

I would go with flushing 782.62 myself


----------

